# Netlifx migliori serie tv e film 2018/2019



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Maggio 2018)

*Netflix migliori serie tv e film 2018/2019*

Ho pensato di aprire questo topic per scambiare 2 parole o segnalare le serie e i film potenzialmente interessanti di netflix. Aprire un topic per ogni serie per poi ricevere due risposte mi pare uno spreco.


Di recente è uscita *The rain,* devo ancora guardarlo, ma pare interessante, qualcuno l'ha visto? Al secondo post vi metto il trailer.


Scenario post apocalittico, virus trasmesso via pioggia ecc.. Le premesse paiono buone.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Maggio 2018)




----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Maggio 2018)

Mindhunter, serie finita poco tempo fa, mi e' piaciuta molto


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2018)

Ho visto le prime due puntate di The Rain, non mi sembra nulla di trascendentale. 

Mi sembra la solita roba trita e ritrita. Magari pure col bimbominchia chiave di tutto.

Comunque penso che continuerò a vederlo.

Ultimamente ho finito la terza stagione di Gotham. Top!


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Mindhunter, serie finita poco tempo fa, mi e' piaciuta molto



Ho letto buone recensione ovunque ma ad essere sincero l'ho trovata davvero lenta e noiosa. L'ho lasciata dopo 3-4 puntate


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho pensato di aprire questo topic per scambiare 2 parole o segnalare le serie e i film potenzialmente interessanti di netflix. Aprire un topic per ogni serie per poi ricevere due risposte mi pare uno spreco.
> 
> 
> Di recente è uscita *The rain,* devo ancora guardarlo, ma pare interessante, qualcuno l'ha visto? Al secondo post vi metto il trailer.
> ...



Ho visto i primi 4 episodi di The Rain.. onestamete non è male. Le puntate durano 37 mlnuti e sono abbastanza veloci. Il bimbominchia sembra ridicolo certo però che questo sta 6 anni in un buco e vedere solo sua sorella ... manco io non resisterei chissa poi che razza di penserieri avrà avuto a stare solo con la sorella madonna mia che schifo


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Maggio 2018)

A me è piaciuta Happy, quando sono tratte da graphic novel ne vale quasi sempre la pena


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ho letto buone recensione ovunque ma ad essere sincero l'ho trovata davvero lenta e noiosa. L'ho lasciata dopo 3-4 puntate



Finalmente uno che ha avuto la mia stessa esperienza, durante la prima mi sono addormentato 3 volte


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Maggio 2018)

Un'altra serie che mi ispira è Glow, qualcuno l'ha vista? L'idea è molto originale







Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> A me è piaciuta Happy, quando sono tratte da graphic novel ne vale quasi sempre la pena



Happy è una di quelle serie che devo vedere, però non mi pare sia prodotta da netflix. Sarà nel catalogo, ma non è loro.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Un'altra serie che mi ispira è Glow, qualcuno l'ha vista? L'idea è molto originale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dici? Non ne sarei sicuro


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Maggio 2018)

Ho visto i primi 2 episodi di "troy fall a city". A parte la roba razziale (oltre ad achille pure zeus è nero) devo dire che mi è piaciuto per ora. Vedremo più avanti. Sembra anche molto fedele all'iliade. Visto le premesse bassissime che avevo mi ha stupito, anche se è ancora presto per un'opinione definitiva.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Maggio 2018)

Visti altri 2 episodi di troy, segato e bocciato. Troppo lento e noioso. Ho visto blame, film di animazione di fantascienza, mi è piaciuto molto, ve lo consiglio se vi piace l'animazione


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Visti altri 2 episodi di troy, segato e bocciato. Troppo lento e noioso. Ho visto blame, film di animazione di fantascienza, mi è piaciuto molto, ve lo consiglio se vi piace l'animazione



Ti consiglio one punch man anime fighissimoo


----------



## JoKeR (23 Maggio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> A me è piaciuta Happy, quando sono tratte da graphic novel ne vale quasi sempre la pena



Happy per me è un capolavoro.
Va contestualizzata certo, bisogna passare sopra diverse baggianate, ma per me è un capolavoro.
Come hai detto tu, se tratte da belle graphic novel, si sbaglia poche volte....... (peccato per gotham, da qualcuno apprezzata, ma che in realtà non ha nulla a che vedere con il vero batman, detto da un nerd fumettaro)


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Luglio 2018)

Segnalo *3%.* Vista la prima stagione ed è meraviglioso. Futuro in cui il 3% della popolazione vive nell'agio, mentre gli altri nella melma. Fin qui pare la solita roba, la differenza sta nel fatto che il 3% di chi vive nel benessere viene scelto attraverso un processo di selezione fatto di prove da superare, test logici, sociali ecc... Inquietante, di per se ricordano quasi le dinamiche dei colloqui di lavoro 

Che futuro orrendo ci aspetta


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Luglio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Segnalo *3%.* Vista la prima stagione ed è meraviglioso. Futuro in cui il 3% della popolazione vive nell'agio, mentre gli altri nella melma. Fin qui pare la solita roba, la differenza sta nel fatto che il 3% di chi vive nel benessere viene scelto attraverso un processo di selezione fatto di prove da superare, test logici, sociali ecc... Inquietante, di per se ricordano quasi le dinamiche dei colloqui di lavoro
> 
> Che futuro orrendo ci aspetta



Da come l'hai descritto, sembra la trama di un episodio di Black Mirror!

Comunque lo aggiungo alla lista delle serie da vedere


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Luglio 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Da come l'hai descritto, sembra la trama di un episodio di Black Mirror!
> 
> Comunque lo aggiungo alla lista delle serie da vedere



Se ti piace black mirror ti segnalo anche questa http://www.milanworld.net/electric-dreams-serie-tv-fantascienza-vt61377.html


Nel complesso E.D. è qualcosa di mediocre, ma ci sono 2/3 episodi veramente validi e di alto spessore che ho segnalato nell'ultimo post.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Luglio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se ti piace black mirror ti segnalo anche questa http://www.milanworld.net/electric-dreams-serie-tv-fantascienza-vt61377.html
> 
> 
> Nel complesso E.D. è qualcosa di mediocre, ma ci sono 2/3 episodi veramente validi e di alto spessore che ho segnalato nell'ultimo post.



Sisi, Black Mirror e' una delle serie mie preferite. Daro' una guardate anche ad ED allora, grazie del consiglio!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Luglio 2018)

Kiseiju: L'ospite indesiderato

Anime meraviglioso: psicologico, fantascientifico, splatter, cattivissimo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (9 Luglio 2018)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Kiseiju: L'ospite indesiderato
> 
> Anime meraviglioso: psicologico, fantascientifico, splatter, cattivissimo.



Concordo, anche a me e' piaciuto molto


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Luglio 2018)

Ho visto i primi episodi di the rain, non pare brutto, ma sembra di rivedere sempre le solite cose.Tutto uguale ad altri mille film/serie, non mi invoglia proprio a proseguire. Qualcuno l'ha finito? C'è qualcosa di diverso dalle solite robe col proseguo?



Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Kiseiju: L'ospite indesiderato
> 
> Anime meraviglioso: psicologico, fantascientifico, splatter, cattivissimo.



Concordo, ma non è roba prodotta da netflix comunque, è nel catalogo. Io a suo tempo lessi il fumetto, un vero capolavoro. Vederlo animato è stato ancora più bello.

Grazie a netflix vedo che un po' di robe di animazione si sta sdoganando al pubblico quanto meno.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Novembre 2018)

Uppo per segnalre ANON film di fantascienza. Mi è piaciuto molto, veramente bello, consigliato.


----------



## Molenko (13 Novembre 2018)

Chi di voi ha visto Tredici?


----------



## vannu994 (13 Novembre 2018)

Tra 3 giorni per chi non lo sapesse esce il nuovo capitolo di Narcos. Ambientato in Messico.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Novembre 2018)

Ho guardato Insatiable e devo dire che mi è piaciuto molto, è una serie Tv strana ma per passare il tempo mentre mangi non è male poi fa ridere.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Novembre 2018)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Chi di voi ha visto Tredici?



Io le prime 2 puntate ma non mi è piaciuto, mi sa che sono l'unico.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Novembre 2018)

Elite l'avete vista? Sapete dirmi com'è? Ne sento parlare molto bene e c'è protagonista l'attore spagnolo Jaime Llorente (che ha fatto Elias ne Il Segreto e Denver ne La Casa di Carta).


----------



## Snake (13 Novembre 2018)

sto guardando The Haunting of Hill House, serie stupenda.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Novembre 2018)

Snake ha scritto:


> sto guardando The Haunting of Hill House, serie stupenda.



Finita due settimane fa. Era da tantissimo tempo che non vedono un opera horror cosi' fatta bene


----------



## Nils (13 Novembre 2018)

Non so se sono trasmesse da Netfix, ma sto guardando due serie carine, genere fantasy:
Titans e Midnight Texas.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Novembre 2018)

Stavo pensando di creare un account condiviso netflix. Non sono ancora sicuro, quindi prendete la proposta con le pinze. Qualcuno sarebbe interessato? La cosa però sarebbe annuale e non mensile, se no è una gran rottura dover elemosinare i soldi ogni volta.

In sostanza farei l'account premium per 4 e vorrei raccogliere subito la quota annuale. Ovvero 42 euro, cifra abbordabile. Ovviamente vi dovete fidare di me. 

Accetto proposte solo per chi è da tanto tempo sul forum e partecipa comunque, non che sia sintomo di serietà, ma almeno vi sputtano su milan world se vi inculate l'account. 

Scrivetemi tramite mp ovviamente.


----------

